
Real-time infection and death numbers of Wuhan Virus - fctorial
https://thewuhanvirus.com/
======
vikramkr
It's best to not call it the wuhan virus - it's no longer accepted to name a
disease after a location or person, and 2019-ncov is the recommended name to
use until an official one is announced

------
coder1001
Would be great if you include the number of cases that recovered.

------
Accujack
It would be good if you acknowledged that this is mostly based on data
reported by the Chinese government, and that the data in question is likely
fabricated or incomplete.

When sources outside China start reporting infection rates and mortality, then
there'll be something to graph.

------
wildylion
There's a really neat visualisation from ArcGIS:
[https://gisanddata.maps.arcgis.com/apps/opsdashboard/index.h...](https://gisanddata.maps.arcgis.com/apps/opsdashboard/index.html%20%20%20#/bda7594740fd40299423467b48e9ecf6)

------
jsjohnst
Would be nice if this used a larger color gradient. The colors of red are too
close together imho.

~~~
ksaj
Indeed. It's not colour-blind friendly in the least. I have to stick my face
up to the monitor to figure it out.

------
londons_explore
It would be good to have a day by day graph

